# Lute or not to lute



## Eazypeezy88 (Jul 20, 2020)

Ive already posted some similar questions but now i have different views. My Nd/ pygmie mix does were with a buck from Feb 8th to the 22nd. One i witnessed flagging and standing. Even if both were bred the last days the buck was around 145 days was the 16th and today would be 150 for both. The 1st very pregnant doe was in standing heat around the 14th which if it was taken makes her 11 days past due if it took. If not she is still atleast 150 days today. Im concerned about her being a ff and larger babies if she goes over. The last days the buck was here he about the other doe. To lute or not to lute?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Eazypeezy88 said:


> Ive already posted some similar questions but now i have different views. My Nd/ pygmie mix does were with a buck from Feb 8th to the 22nd. One i witnessed flagging and standing. Even if both were bred the last days the buck was around 145 days was the 16th and today would be 150 for both. The 1st very pregnant doe was in standing heat around the 14th which if it was taken makes her 11 days past due if it took. If not she is still atleast 150 days today. Im concerned about her being a ff and larger babies if she goes over. The last days the buck was here he about the other doe. To lute or not to lute?


Do you have pics of both from today?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would definitely go with the last date the male was in with them. Have you talked to your vet? I'd go at least 155 from last day male was in with them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod::up:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Keep in mind..a due date is an estimate not a promise. As long as mom is doing well..give her a bit more time. (thumbup)


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Going over date is okay. Make sure she is getting plenty of exercise


----------



## Eazypeezy88 (Jul 20, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> I would definitely go with the last date the male was in with them. Have you talked to your vet? I'd go at least 155 from last day male was in with them.





Sfgwife said:


> Do you have pics of both from today?


Ive been busy outside today will take some tomorrow. Right now it's dark and raining.


----------



## Eazypeezy88 (Jul 20, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> I would definitely go with the last date the male was in with them. Have you talked to your vet? I'd go at least 155 from last day male was in with them.


The male has been off the property for 151 or 152 days at this point. I'm not so much worried about my second doe because she was flagging and he was chasing her around the days before he left. He was a headbutter and i decided i didn't care if he bred her he needed to go. The other one has me concerned because she is 3yo and never kidded before, and I'm fairly certain she was bred before his final days here, which would make her over 152 days but by how much, idk. He was only here for 14 days. So I'm at the point where how long is too long. I see alot of conflicting information. Some say let it happen when it happens others say i don't let them go over x amount of days. I'm going to call my vet tomorrow morning and get her opinion. She isn't goat savvy but maybe she can help me weigh my options.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would have her physically look at the goat. This is one of those times when the goat needs to be seen in person.


----------



## Eazypeezy88 (Jul 20, 2020)

Pics from this morning


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks like babies dropped some and ligs are softening...shes getting there


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I wouldn’t. I’ve had does go on day 157. Everything was fine. 
I agree with the others, give her more time. Yes the kids are growing every day but they are not growing THAT much each day, so a few days are not going to make much of a difference.
If you end up inducing though make sure you have some colostrum on hand. We can play with Mother Nature all we want but nothing is as good as the real thing and one of the down sides to inducing is it’s not uncommon for the doe not to have much milk, even though they have a nice full udder.


----------



## Eazypeezy88 (Jul 20, 2020)

happybleats said:


> Looks like babies dropped some and ligs are softening...shes getting there


Her belly hangs lower then in the rear end shot. She doesn't like me behind her (probably because I'm constantly trying to see) and pulls it up. Can i ask how you can tell about the ligs from the photos? I got a decent feel last night before she had enough and it didn't feel as firm but I'm still not exactly sure what I'm feeling.


----------



## Eazypeezy88 (Jul 20, 2020)

Jessica84 said:


> I wouldn't. I've had does go on day 157. Everything was fine.
> I agree with the others, give her more time. Yes the kids are growing every day but they are not growing THAT much each day, so a few days are not going to make much of a difference.
> If you end up inducing though make sure you have some colostrum on hand. We can play with Mother Nature all we want but nothing is as good as the real thing and one of the down sides to inducing is it's not uncommon for the doe not to have much milk, even though they have a nice full udder.


 I'm holding off but might if she hasn't gone by Sunday. That way I'm sure ill be around for the next few days. I have colostrum replacement on hand. Was preparing for if one got rejected. Have a kidding kit by the door and prepped my daughter's for what is to come.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I think she will have 4 healthy babies by Friday night 2 of each gender and they will all be a good size.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Eazypeezy88 said:


> Can i ask how you can tell about the ligs from the photos?


In the one photo I can see a slight hollowness at the side of the tail head.


----------



## Eazypeezy88 (Jul 20, 2020)

happybleats said:


> In the one photo I can see a slight hollowness at the side of the tail head.


Ty. The other doe def has this. Her hip bones are more prominent and belly was never as wide as this ones but it's very low. The first photo is above, areas around her spine are hollowed, i assure you she isn't a skinny goat like this picture looks.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She beautiful! Sunken tummy is sure sign babies dropped.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

How are our pregnant does today?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:up:


----------



## Eazypeezy88 (Jul 20, 2020)

Goataddict said:


> How are our pregnant does today?


Still pregnant but look to be close! Bags look to be getting bigger on both and both have dropped more. They are going to drive me insane before this is over!


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Eazypeezy88 said:


> Still pregnant but look to be close! Bags look to be getting bigger on both and both have dropped more. They are going to drive me insane before this is over!


Seriously. I want baby pictures, please does just release the hostages.(doh)(doh)(headsmash)(headsmash)


----------



## Eazypeezy88 (Jul 20, 2020)

Goataddict said:


> Seriously. I want baby pictures, please does just release the hostages.(doh)(doh)(headsmash)(headsmash)


I know. Im sick of checking goat vag every hour or 2!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Eazypeezy88 said:


> I know. Im sick of checking goat vag every hour or 2!


Welcome to the world of waitin for kids! (rofl):nod:


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Goataddict said:


> Seriously. I want baby pictures, please does just release the hostages.(doh)(doh)(headsmash)(headsmash)


Haha hostages that's exactly what I said earlier about pumpkin. My dad messaged me to see if I had any babies yet and I was like no she's keeping them hostage lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## Eazypeezy88 (Jul 20, 2020)

No kids yet. Starting to question if she is just obese


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Eazypeezy88 said:


> No kids yet. Starting to question if she is just obese


The first one does not look bred to me. You can pull blood and send to a lab for preg.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Agree with first one not looking bred. Can you get a better pooch shot of the second one? Her udder doesn't look like much going on if she is "past" her due date. Might just be old milk.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

I agree with @Sfgwife and @ksalvagno. Could you possibly get a closer pic of her vag.

@goathiker any thoughts.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree.


----------



## Eazypeezy88 (Jul 20, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> Agree with first one not looking bred. Can you get a better pooch shot of the second one? Her udder doesn't look like much going on if she is "past" her due date. Might just be old milk.


She's never been bred. So not old milk. Im starting to think false pregnancy


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Or precocious udder.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Have you seen a wet behind. With false pregnancy or cloud burst they carry to term and deliver a water burst. Udder does not always fill up. I had one once that has clear fluid one side and thin milk on the other.


----------

